# 2017 Cruze Trunk modifying?



## Greybear (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello.

First post, my apologies if it is in the Wrong section. Tried the search function at the top and, well, it did not return relevant items. Tried searching the first 7 pages, nothing relevant appeared.

So, Im thinking about modifying the cargo space of the trunk to allow for a full size spare.

When I bought the car, I never once thought about a SPARE and this car did not even come with a doughnut. When I do searches on the GMC parts for the Cruze doughnut | jack, it appears that there are multiple pieces in order to get a doughnut, jack, tire iron, fasteners, lock nut and the list goes on. But I do not find a Single ""KIT"" - parted out it looked like it was edging toward the $500 mark.

Looking in the trunk, at the Spare tire well, based on design, it appears to allow for the equipment to go under the doughnut and the doughnut has a 4" inset under the cargo liner. 

The trunk itself has a 10" deep drop to the cargo liner.

So, a full size Spare requires 9" 

What I am thinking is 1" insulbead 5" thick with a 1/8th plexiglass topper with matting glued to it.

That would raise the depth of the trunk by 5.25" making the ability to remove heavy items from the trunk easier as well. 32pack of water is heck on a Low back in these trunks.


What I am really wanting to know is if anyone has seen | done this before and if there is pre-made measurements | patterns to make this easier?


Thank you for reading this, thank you more for assistance and even Comments 


.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I wonder if a GEN I "kit" would work. I'll see if I can find a link.

EDIT: [h=1]2012 Cruze body shell and more stock parts[/h]
Look at the 4th picture down. As I have never seen the inside of a Gen II, you'll have to decide.


----------



## Greybear (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you for that. 

I am not sure either. I've found several on a few sights but they theyll be like 2011-2015 or 2016-2018, so I am not sure that a 2012 will fit a 2017, then I would also be worried about dry rot. 


.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Visit your local salvage yard. There is a Pull-a-part near where I live. They'll have an older on on the lot or notify you when a 2nd gen comes in. These aren't the parts that are usually ruined when a car is crashed. On my last car, I just removed the spare and tools for local commuting.


----------

